# Wow. This sport is addicting!



## SwitchFoot

After 5 days this season in really non-snowboarding weather so-to-speak (SoCal), I have fallen in LOVE with snowboarding! 

As a newb, I was able to get a good feel after 5th day of toe side and heel side carving - slow but I did it after multiple falls.

Last day was at Big Bear Snow Summit run where I was able to come down the mountain and practice pointing my board and turning both on heel and toe side. IT WAS AWESOME!

I have a friend's 'old gear' that I borrowed up for my first snow board trip and now I want to know, what do I need to invest in.

I do have boots: Ride Haze 2008 (sz 9).

I do not know what to ride or what size or what kind of bindings or board for a beginner. So suggestions are what I am asking for. 

I'm 5'5", 145 lbs, 44 years old.

I just want to be able to go at a pretty good speed with toe and heel side turns down the mountain and try to keep up with my 8 and 11 year old kids who were going down the beg/int slope by day 2!!! 

I rode a 2008 Ride Havoc 152 with 2008 Ride EX bindings.

I read this is an intermediate board and am unsure what that really means. What's the difference really?

Basically, I want to have tons of fun and control the board! LOL


----------



## cocolulu

Hi Switchfoot, welcome!

An intermediate board probably just means that it's more flexible and forgiving. Beginner boards usually mean that they're cheaper and lack features (since manufacturers may think that beginners often aren't snowboarding in ways that take advantage of the features). So really, any 'beginner' or 'intermediate'... or even 'advanced' board is fine for you, though you probably should be wary of the word 'expert'. Really though these are just simplifications so don't get stuck on these terms.

It depends on the snowboard, but I think 149-152cm roughly should be fine for you. Other people can probably narrow down specs better.

There are *so* many snowboards out there, that it's hard to really make recommendations.

Some things you can think about: there are 3 major snowboard profiles/shapes. Camber (harder to learn, but forces you into better habits which makes it easier later), Reverse Camber/Rocker (easier to learn, but easy to develop bad habits), and Hybrids (sort of a middle ground between the two, but these are more expensive).

Another thing you want to think about is do you want a True-Twin snowboard (useful if you do a lot of switch riding), or a Directional snowboard (which might be slightly better in powder, or at higher speeds).

That will help you narrow down your choices.

Then you pick bindings to match the board: this is primarily based having compatible flexibility/stiffness, but generally speaking you're probably going to aim for all-mountain bindings. Mostly you just pick by durability, reputation for reliability, and looks.

If you want to start looking at snowboards, some well regarded brands are Never Summer, GNU, Lib Tech, Arbor, Signal, K2, Ride... and of course Burton (which makes good snowboards, but they tend to be pricier... they're kind of the 'Nike' of the snowboarding world).


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Watch out..it is HIGHLY addictive.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

welcome...at age 44, you already lost the race keeping up with your kids. But its priceless activity to do with them.


----------



## Clarion

You'll start crying when summer hits.

You'll plan trips to where there is still snow, realize the trip is too expensive and cry some more. 

You'll strap into your snowboard in the living room carpet doing ollie's and such. Get in trouble from your husband. Then cry.

You'll watch snowboarding videos and photos from your time on the slopes. Then cry.

You'll wax your snowboard at home during a heat wave. Then cry.

You'll get your seasons pass in the mail late summer which will make you want to go even more. Then cry.

Once September rolls around you'll be looking at the steep discounts on previous year's gear. Spend all you money, be extremely happy but realize you still can't go. Then cry.

All your friends who hate winter will no longer be your friend because you won't stop talking about boarding and snow. Then cry.

In November, you'll hear about every resort but yours will be getting dumped on with snow. Then cry.

You'll do the same thing again in December depending on where you live. Curse mother nature. Then cry.

Once you finally hit the slopes the world will feel like a better and happy place again.

'Tis a vicious cycle...


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Clarion said:


> You'll start crying when summer hits.
> 
> You'll plan trips to where there is still snow, realize the trip is too expensive and cry some more.
> 
> You'll strap into your snowboard in the living room carpet doing ollie's and such. Get in trouble from your husband. Then cry.
> 
> You'll watch snowboarding videos and photos from your time on the slopes. Then cry.
> 
> You'll wax your snowboard at home during a heat wave. Then cry.
> 
> You'll get your seasons pass in the mail late summer which will make you want to go even more. Then cry.
> 
> Once September rolls around you'll be looking at the steep discounts on previous year's gear. Spend all you money, be extremely happy but realize you still can't go. Then cry.
> 
> All your friends who hate winter will no longer be your friend because you won't stop talking about boarding and snow. Then cry.
> 
> In November, you'll hear about every resort but yours will be getting dumped on with snow. Then cry.
> 
> You'll do the same thing again in December depending on where you live. Curse mother nature. Then cry.
> 
> Once you finally hit the slopes the world will feel like a better and happy place again.
> 
> 'Tis a vicious cycle...


Listen to him/her


----------



## WasatchMan

Awesome, Welcome man!

Sorry you have to ride in SoCal though, I grew up there and rode the first 18 years of my life at Bear/Snow Summit. I finally got to the point where I had to move to some real mountains with lots of snow, so I packed up and got the hell out of that crap hole and moved to northern Utah! If you think riding bear is fun, wait till you shred some powder! 

Enjoy man!


----------



## Clarion

KIRKRIDER said:


> Listen to him/her


Thanks Kirkrider.

I'm a him. All of what I wrote happened to me. Difference was instead of 'husband' it was 'girlfriend' and 'cry' was actually 'crying inside'.

I'm thankful for my girlfriend, who loves to ride as well, put up with my addiction/obsession/insanity.


----------



## grafta

Clarion said:


> I'm thankful for my girlfriend, who loves to ride as well, put up with my addiction/obsession/insanity.


Those are the good ones alright :thumbsup:

Mine has the bug bad too


----------



## SwitchFoot

Thanks on the description of hybrid camber and rocker details. I couldn't figure out what was what when I go to online stores. Maybe I'd get a camber, to force 'better habits' as you say. I am regular foot but it feels the same going goofy. Bindings set up for regular though.

THe whole family is riding so my wife understands the YouTube snowboard obsession and we want to get our own gear of course.

What a great time. ANd I am so jealous of those WITH seasons and actual snow. We may go local this weekend and are planning Utah in March.

Question on Bindings and Board stiffness! What's what and why!


----------



## KIRKRIDER

stiff bindings will transfer your movement better to the board, and a stiff board will be more stable at speed. On the other hand a more flexible board will be absorbing the terrain better and be better in the park..It all depends on what conditions you can/like to ride.


----------



## firstx1017

Switchfoot - I totally know what you mean. I just learned last year at 50 and now we try to plan trips also away from our local mountain - Big Bear, CA. We went to Copper Mountain in Colorado last year and have gone to Park City and Canyons in Utah this year. Just like the other person posted, we got our season passes in summer and couldn't wait till winter - now it's here and no snow. Wish we would have started this at your age! lol


----------



## firstx1017

Switchfoot - We are at Snow Summit every weekend - if you see the old snowboarding couple - that's us! Here's some video of me learning at Snow Summit - look familiar? lol

vicki learning to snowboard at 50 - YouTube


----------



## Argo

Switchfoot, if you wanna have a week of fun in summer check out Home Page - High Cascade Snowboard Site - Mt. Hood, Oregon for the kids up at mt hood and go ride with them too.....


----------



## poutanen

You're going to get 1,000,000 different people telling you different things about rocker vs. camber (and there's a good thread on here somewhere explaining the actual difference).

I'm old school I guess and think that rocker is a bit of a hype thing. Traditional camber should give you the longest edges actually touching the slopes, and once you start carving camber's the only way to go. As for board stiffness, a stiffer board will generally handle the chop better, but be harder to handle when learning. Also a stiff board will be hard to jib/bonk whatever you call all the "character" park moves. Stiff bindings do some of the work for you when you're carving, and like a set of low profile tires they transmit more "data" to your brain to help you feel the snow. More flexible bindings will help you move around on the board more in the air for doing grabs.

Again, everyone will have their own advice, but my suggestion is a medium flex camber board (something labelled free-style/all-mountain, if they have a flex rating go for something in the middle), medium flex bindings, and the best fitting boots you can find (almost regardless of flex).

I ride a very stiff, traditional camber board, with very stiff bindings and very stiff boots. It's great for the hard charging stuff I like to do across almost any terrain. I find as I get older I like the trees and powder bowls more, although I still love carving on fresh groomers...

Anyway, welcome to the addiction!


----------



## flurrrs

It is truly addicting. My wife laughs at how I watch boarding videos all year but really start watching them alot around November. This will be my 3rd season and all I can think about is how to cram as much sessions in this season as possible. And when you live in Alabama it can be hard to squeeze in enough to satisfy you till the next year. I mean it's freakin 60 degrees in the middle of January right now. WTF! Anyway good luck and welcome to the best sport on the planet!


----------

